# sailfish hook up on cig and duster rig



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunday morningmy brother and I were slow trolling for kings justsouth of the #2 buoy at Pensacola pass. We had caught a couple of decent kings and lots of big spanish. I had just hooked up with another king when he kinked the leader and broke it. :banghead While I was re-riggingand the boat was in neutral, I told my brother to just drift outhis cig and duster behind the boat. All of a sudden his line started streaking off and when he pulled tight a sailfish came out of the water and started shaking his head. We just stood there with our mouths open wandering ifthis was really happening. He was only on for about 10 seconds before heshook the hook but it made our day. We both said if we didn't catch another fish all day it was a great trip that we wont soon forget.


----------



## WUDRO (Jul 20, 2009)

That's the ultimate bonus bite. Very cool.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Cool. Did you catch any more fish?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

We used to catch sails on sea witches and strips or ballyhoo all the time out of Canaveral. They troll well and almost all species will eat them.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

hate that yall missed him. It really doesnt surprise me that so many sails have been seen, hooked or caught close in. Especially with all the bait schools that are here now, I hope the fishery comes back even stronger


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah - we caught more spanish.One jumbo about 33" long. I thought he was a king until I saw his flag. Hooked a couple more kings but the hooks pulled before we got to the boat. There was a lot of activity out past the 1 and 2 buoys. I tried the buoys first but nothing was happening there.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report, another great day of fishing.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like a Good Day and 10 seconds of pure heart racing fun, Wish you could have got him to the Boat Maybe next time Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool,maybe the Sails are coming back! THX for sharing......


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

That's awesome! I caught a little one with a cigar minnowand a duster a few years ago not too off the beach...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report!! sounds like you had some fun fishing with a little catching thrown in. I'm willing to bet that the 10 seconds the sail was on was probably the most fun that could be had with clothes on. Tight lines to you and yours.

Kim


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good report !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

nice!!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are the moments that we all hope for .... 

While I love to fill up a box with meat fish, the potential for hooking up with that sail or tarpon and the resulting thrill adds to that feeling of anticipation heading out in the morning part of why many of us love to just go ! Thanks !!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree Keith and thanks forthe great trip Saturday filling up the box with meat fish.


----------

